# creative ideas to keep the cat out!



## Jammers (Jan 13, 2010)

I bought another Betta and made a lovely new home for him out of this huge decorative glass jar I bought at micheals. It came with a lid but of course I don't to seal out the air. So for now I took some screen and an elastic band to go around the top to keep the cat out of the bowl. Any ideas out there for something more eye pleasing. The opening is round.


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

you could set a squirt bottle next to the tank. i know my cats are terrified of those


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Could you do a similar set-up but with tulle (the fluffy wedding type material)? You could tie it with a ribbon rather than an elastic band...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Why don't you just punch holes into the lid it came with?


----------



## Jammers (Jan 13, 2010)

The lid is glass, but hmmm, If I could find a plastic lid of the right size that could work!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I had to keep Lunch in a 1 gallon bowl for about a week, and the cats really wanted in! My daughter got a new tent for Christmas, and the old one was trashed, so I cut the black netting off the side of my daughter's old tent, stretched it over the top and put electrical tight strips (you know, for keeping cords in a bundle) around the top nice and snug.. then to make it look nice, I wrapped black lace around the tight strips and tied it in a bow. Lunch was Gothic Lolita for about a week.. hubby kept making fun of him for his frilly dress. But it kept the cats out and let air in, worked perfect. Was kind of a pain to cut the strips every time I had to change the water, though.


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

You could take the glass to a picture framer (I assume) and the can probably cut it for you... or any glass place.

The only problem with using tulle on the tank is your cat might scratch at it to get in, leaving you with a hole, and the same problem. The best bet would be to try and get the glass cut


----------

